# Speed camera rant!!!!



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Took a trip from Gatwick up to Sheffield this evening (201 miles), took 4hrs to get there no thanks to the M25 being practically a car park from the M23 right up to Heathrow, arrived at 10pm. Couple of cuppas and a chat later I left at 11.45pm.

Now, I'm not a boy racer even though I expect the car I'm driving can probably do 145mph, the speed doesn't really interest me, so I'm pottering down the M1 at a steady 80-85mph, it's gone midnight and there's hardly any cars on the road. In the last 10 minutes I've probably gone past a dozen cars or so and 5 or 6 have gone past me. Just like most men I'd consider myself a pretty good driver... typically above average, but then I mean that as my observation is excellent as well as my ability to anticipate.

So there I am approx 85 mph in the 2nd lane of 4. Nothing has gone past me for a while and there's a couple of cars in my rear view mirror. Ahead there's a lorry in the 1st lane with a car behind it, any second now it's going to pull out into my lane... I move into the 3rd lane and he literally pulls out straight away, no big deal. Ahead on the gantry maybe 300yds away (a solid 7-iron for me LOL) there's a speed restriction, it looks like it says 60, and we're 3 abreast on the road, I look ahead and the road is clear for miles, not a rear tail light (or car reflector) in sight.... I read the words on the sign, I have maybe 200yds at this stage and it says "Queue's Ahead", I look back at the road, nothing, nada, zilch then up to the road sign which says *50*... not 60!!, nothing ahead but I lift off the accelerator anyway with 100yds to go thinking "What the hell?"... I don't hit the brakes like an idiot as I just went alongside a car and we're 3 abreast as we go under the gantry... totally empty road...

Fireworks!! Speed camera lights go off like broadway! Couple of flashes one of us is going to be famous... I wonder who was likely going the fastest? hmmmmmm....

I'd lifted off the gas and I'm guessing maybe slowed to 83mph as the camera flashed.... not exactly fast seeing that 'Mr BMW AUDI OWNER' normally screams down the motorway at at least 95mph most nights (and days!!!), if not more!!!

So all three of us slow somewhat as there's ANOTHER gantry just ahead 600yds, "Queues Ahead...... 40".... ok so we're now doing 40mph at 20 past 12 at night on a pretty much empty motorway... no traffic and definitely no queues, hang on what's this? The next sign I can see it already..... *END* ie: (National Speed limit) 

Hang on, where's the queues? how come we were slowed to 50mph on an empty motorway, then 40 only to speed up again? If there WERE queues how come we weren't told to slow down to 60mph on the gantry previous?? or even a 'caution slow down ahead' or something like that??... oh no, straight down to 50 then speed camera fireworks 100ft past the gantry. Just a joke.

The story continues.... so I think I may have been popped by a speed camera, I'm not pleased about it.... if the limit was 50 then how come we all didn't get popped? is it 60 when it says 50? Is it 70 when it says 50? I mean you can't just slow down even from 70 to 50 in 100ft..... can you?

So there I am annoyed then up ahead there's another sign... workmen in road, 50mph..... and there's those chevrons in the road that say "Keep 2 chevrons apart", no problem, I move to the left lane, 50mph..... 3 lanes open, no workmen in the road for the ENTIRE 3 MILE STRETCH, me in the left lane..... lorry 4ft from my rear bumper!!!! I could feel the guys genitals pressing on the back of my neck he was that close!!!! Loads of cars bombing past doing anywhere from 60-70mph across the 2 lanes to my right.... me? I'm spending more time looking in the rear view mirror than out the windscreeen. Finally after a mile or so of this guy sniffing my exhaust we come to an 'end' sign and it's back to cruising....

And then there's another sign... "workmen in the road 50mph, lanes closed" no problem, it wasn't like the gantry sign, it was on the side of the road and cars were slowing down...eventually as they approached the cones.... not at the 1st 2nd or 3rd sign saying 50... oh no, they were still flying past me into the cones. Down to a single lane... no worries, I was 200yds behind a lorry and that gap was remaining consistent, he wasn't racing away from me and i wasn't catching him up. The lorry now behind me was gracious to give me 30ft, it wasn't the same idiot as before... no worries.... 1 lane, 50mph.... it passed after a couple of miles and back to normal flow again... but not for long...

"Workmen in road" AGAIN for God sake! 40 mph limit... this time with 2 lanes open!!!!!! We just had 50 with only 1 lane but now it's 40 with 2..... so there's me snailing along in the left of the two lanes at 40mph.... everyone else must have been going 60 at least.... they were like bullets! 5 miles of this!!!!! 2 lanes 40mph speed limit and not one camera flashing at anyone who was racing past me. I was just a little bit annoyed by this stage (Which is why I'm here at 3.30 am after having just gotten back, writing this flipping stuff!)..... anyway.....

I finally was approaching the end of the M1, probably 2am or so by now and there was the sign for the M25 the lorry to my left was exiting and so was I both doing about 65 as I edged past him... I could see a speed limit on the gantry right at the junction... 50mph...... hang on.... the speed limit for the exit lanes we just moved into was showing 30mph!!!!!! 200ft from the gantry facing another speed camera, I've just moved in front of a lorry and now i'm going to have to peel 35mph off my speed in 200ft for god sake!!! I mean HOW DANGEROUS CAN THIS GET!!!!!!!!

I move to the left and brake.... not the hardest as the guy would probably run straight over the puny little MR2 I'm was driving..... he absolutely flies past like a bat out of hell...... I can hear his horn for the next 800yds.... no speed camera flash for him though..... typical.... 30mph speed limit, a ONE MILE LONG slip road at past 2am and it has 30mph on the gantry over the top of it... does NO ONE EVER SWITCH THESE THING OFF!!!!!!!

I'm on the M25.... it's dead.... there's one section where it's 50mph, 2 lanes open and it's just a cruise as it's now nearly 3am and there's only about 5 cars in sight, no one is bombing along.... it passes by..... and YAY! at last off onto the M23... nearly home....

Ooh...... lane closure.... 60mph.... ok, fair enough, if a lane is closed... so I'm at 60.... 400yrds later.... "Mobile workforce in road... 40mph".... fair enough.... can't see any though..... now where's this closed lane?.... 4 more signs that said "40 mph of the gantry signs, workforce in road"... not a sausage... it's 3.15 and i'm crawling down an empty motorway at 40mph, no workers and no lane closed..... 5 cars come past me like Rocket propelled grenades! in the *SIX MILES* that I was crawling along at 40mph..... then an END sign!!! ARRRRGHHHHH!!!!! As I'm sitting here now i'm reflecting whether or not I should have put my hazard lights on because any misjudgement from those 5 cars and i'd have been crushed like a grape!


What a joke... what an absolute joke.... pinged within 100ft of a sign that shouldn't have even been on for a queue that never existed (there were no cars on the road), faster speeds for single lane traffic than double lane traffic, speed limits that put a lorry up your tailpipe at 2am and workers and lane closures that don't even exist.... WHY CAN'T SOMEONE TURN THESE THINGS OFF AT NIGHT??? or at the very least WARN in advance properly... or set reasonable speed so you're not crawling at 40mph at 3am when there's 3 lanes open and no one working on the flippin' road!!!!!!!!!!!

OK... I *needed to write that down *so I can recall the events in detail, so when the speeding fine lands on my doorstep i'm going to tell them where they can stick it - this is my record of events.... sorry if it was a boring read but I've just been driving for 3 1/2 hrs to get back home again!!!

I mean this is for a journey at midnight to 3am!!!!! Come on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzz!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 8, 2013)

the joys of night driving its like this most nights was a regular on M6 a few years back and this sort of thing occur repeatedly (except camera although handy to know thw M1 ones are live now!) 
You could sit for an hour to get into 1 lane trundle along 3 miles and not see a workman in sight.
or the mysterious 50 50 40 40 end gantrys im sure someone sits in control room bored and thinks its a laugh!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2013)

145mph??? What car have you got now James????


----------



## Wolfman (Feb 8, 2013)

Sadly i have to do this 3 to 4 times per week  every week and i feel your pain

For this reason our business in the UK suffers as it takes for ever to travel from A to B


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 8, 2013)

Trouble is that Sod's law dictates that the minute you decide to drive as fast as everyone else around you, you will be the one to get flashed.

So it is written


----------



## Ethan (Feb 8, 2013)

You could ask the wife to take the points. I hear that worked recently for a public figure.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2013)

Couldn't you have just made a phone call, instead of 8 hours driving for an hour and a half? 8 hours worth of fuel pays for a very good time more locally?


----------



## DCB (Feb 8, 2013)

So, were you speeding or were you not speeding


----------



## Ian_S (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds fairly typical of the current state of Britain. The bonkers thing is that you probably can't appeal those three points because the people that ru(i)n the roads with those variable speed limits don't have to turn them off just because the reason for the reduction is gone.

What really p*sses me off is those stupid road safety crusaders who say "the limit is the limit, it's there for a reason and if you can't keep to it it's your fault and you are a dangerous driver". And they say this when a road has it's limit reduced for no good reason (funny how they never get increased isn't it?). How many of you have had roads that were previously national speed limit (i.e. 60mph) reduced down to 50mph in the last few years? The road is the exact same as it was when it was given its 60mph limit whenever it was built, and cars are a damn sight safer than they were, yet some jobsworth has decided that 60mph now classes as inappropriate and dangerous. All those thousands of cars that drove through at 60 in the years previous were obviously just lucky not to cause an incident because 60 is a speed that is just way too high for that stretch.

Around our way there's even the A570 Rainford By-Pass which is a dual-carriageway with a few roundabouts that used to be national limit (70mph) in Lancashire and then dropped to 60mph when it moved into Merseyside, even though the road and the surrounding characteristics are practically the same. Of course, Lancashire has now caught up and this perfectly safe dual-carriageway is now 60mph all the way along.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			Couldn't you have just made a phone call, instead of 8 hours driving for an hour and a half? 8 hours worth of fuel pays for a very good time more locally?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:





Click to expand...

There are also plenty of websites thesedays too, saves a bit of fuel right?

tbh I know what you mean about speed restrictions at night, used to drive between 3 and 6am a lot last year. My car can only get up to 75 though so never a worry about a ticket there for me!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 8, 2013)

I had to laugh when I read an MR2 can do 145mph!! Over Beachy Head maybe.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 8, 2013)

With any luck the camera didn't have any film in it or was only flashing to scare people, it's estimated that more half the speed cameras in the UK do not work, so it looks like you've got slightly better than 50/50 of not getting a ticket.

Fingers crossed


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 8, 2013)

You can take it to court when the paperwork turns up but if it says you were doing 83 in a 70 zone I wouldn't really bother as you were still speeding in the eyes of the law. 
I had a similar thing driving to Scotland one time. It was 3 in the morning and the cars cruise control is set to 85 as it always is when we go up there. I'm in the middle of nowhere between Birmingham and Manchester and I see flashing amber lights ahead. I ease off the 50 as we are getting towards them only to see it saying 40 for FOG! It was a clear May night with temperatures around 12* and no sign of any moisture on the roads. I got flashed and a package in the post about a week later. 
I did take it to court as my speed on the fine was 48MPH and I was braking at the time. I was let off but they said the restriction may have been in place from a previous fog problem or as a precaution. 
80+ in a 50 I can't see you getting away with I'm afraid.


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 8, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			With any luck the camera didn't have any film in it or was only flashing to scare people, it's estimated that more half the speed cameras in the UK do not work, so it looks like you've got slightly better than 50/50 of not getting a ticket.

Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Most are digital now so no need for film anymore. 
In Cornwall we have around 40 speed camera sites and only 3 cameras shared around them. When I drove HGVs it soon got around at to where they were from drivers seeing them moving them or collecting data from them. 
We have loads of the flashing speed signs if your going too fast and most of those don't work!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			80+ in a 50 I can't see you getting away with I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Did it cost you any money to take it to court?

If I went through the speed restriction too fast why firstly was I not slowed to 60 at the previous gantry if there was a problem ahead? of course because there WASN'T a problem! it was an empty road so the camera should have never been set. Secondly if I was going too fast how come ALL cars that are doing 82mph-90mph don't trigger EVERY camera on their journey if that's a mark of speeding?... so therefore I don't think that I was speeding, I believe I was driving within a safe limit at the time as ENFORCED (or not) by the government, or whoever runs the roads.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			I had a similar thing driving to Scotland one time. It was 3 in the morning and the cars cruise control is set to 85 as it always is when we go up there..
		
Click to expand...


So you actually set your cars cruise control to 'Speeding' mode?


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2013)

If your licence is clean, you might get away with a Speed Awareness course, even if you were well over - *cough* I did. Still costs for the course but at least you don't take years of pain on your insurance.

And I know someone else who sets their cruise control at the limit + a sensible bit *cough*


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't mean to be funny but you say you can't slow from 70mph to 50mph in 100 yards, well that is why the sign is lit up, you should be slowing before you reach that sign. If your eyes are that bad that you can't see that sign within 100-200 yards then you may want to get them checked.

Don't get me wrong, I hate roadworks (non-existant or not) and think the speed limits they give are unnecessary at times but as said before sod's law dictates that if you speed up like everyone else you will get caught.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So you actually set your cars cruise control to 'Speeding' mode? 

Click to expand...

Ah, the good old days!

I remember once about 1990 driving from London to Glasgow overnight in my boss's Jag and setting the cruise control to 95.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

daveyc2k2 said:



			I don't mean to be funny but you say you can't slow from 70mph to 50mph in 100 yards, well that is why the sign is lit up, you should be slowing before you reach that sign. If your eyes are that bad that you can't see that sign within 100-200 yards then you may want to get them checked.
		
Click to expand...

I agree... but it's the 'cry wolf' aspect that I'm finding hard to fathom..... 2am on an empty road and you have to slow for a 'queue'.... we all know that there is no queue, there's not enough traffic on the road to even form a queue! Rather like the example of there being fog when there is no fog, who should be the judge at 2am when they can see clearly?

YES, it makes sense being 'warned' that there might be something ahead and I'm now made aware to pay extra attention and be PREPARED for something, probably drop some speed, but definitely awareness heightened..... not to go 50ft past the sign and get flashed!


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 8, 2013)

I drive all over Europe and our roads have to be the worst for being set up deliberately to catch you out, although France runs us close. These variable speed limits really work well when it's busy as they do keep things moving, but please turn them off at night for God's sake!!

Before I moved recently I travelled to work down a twisting single carriageway A road which was national speed limit (60 not 50 as many think) then the last part was on a straight dual carriageway with a 50 limit on it and average speed cameras. The cameras were put there to reduce motorbike speeds in the summer (we're on the way to the east coast and Cadwell Park) according to the Police, but they monitor you from the front and bikes don't have a front plate, you couldn't make it up. So now every Summer we have to dawdle along at 50 whilst bikes whizz past us doing a ton plus, and this is supposed to be safer?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 8, 2013)

Go on the speeding bit on www.pepipoo.com and do some research James, you never know what help you might find. If there's a way out of it they will know!

Any problems with finding out on pepipoo you can pm me


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 8, 2013)

Just take it on the chin like a man James. I did a speed awareness course back in December for getting popped by a mobile camera, not very impressed but I was speeding. Problem is you have no argument as even if the speed restriction was not in place you were still speeding. 

One thing to remember mate before you get on a crusade is the court has the power to inflict the maximum penalty of disqualification and Â£2500 fine with it being a motorway offence. So appeal it if you think you have a case, but it is very unlikely you will get away with it and the fixed penalty of 3 points and Â£60 will go over the Â£100 and you will have more than 3 points.

Do not get me wrong I am not a road safety campaigner. I sit myself at 85MPH on the motorways and agree 100% that our motorway speed limits can be a bit crazy at times. But I speed and have to accept if I get caught I pay the penalty for it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 8, 2013)

I took the points, 90 quid for the course but couldnt get time off for the dates they supplied plus it was 35 miles away in Bedford = give me the 3 points.

I have driven back from Cumbria in the night many a time and there is always restrictions for workmen, lanes closed etc. I have never been zapped on the motorway and been known to be doing a ton plus on the majority of trips.

Unlucky is the apt word here. take the hit and move on, no point getting worked up about it as life is too short


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 8, 2013)

So you were breaking the speed limit,but you feel hard done by because you got flashed by a speed camera ?

Sorry but i can't hear the violins from here. :rofl:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

^
^
^
It's not just that Adey, it's the fact that I'm actually put in danger by the signs. 3am on an empty road and I'm feeling like someone is going to run me off the road even though there's only 5 cars there or a lorry right behind me or people going past at 80 when I'm doing 40. I honestly felt like I could have been involved in 3 crashes on a flipping empty road!

No one... and I mean no one does 30mph down an empty slip coming off the motorway at 70mph at 3am when there's no cars on the road and it's a mile long. In the day time or when when there's traffic building it's a totally different issue. Likewise you don't do 40mph for fog for a 10 mile stretch when there's no fog.... or do you? These gantrys must be operated to say when there IS a 'queue ahead' so how come they don't go off when there ISN'T one?????????

If we knew that EVERY sign was a definite and that you'd get popped it would be a different matter altogether as people would expect you to follow the limit of the sign and would expect you to be slowing down. I'd rather they made the limit on the motorway 50mph (as I said, I'm not a boy racer) and had *every* camera 100% active for 51mph. Then we could just all be safe chugging along.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 8, 2013)

Iaing said:



			Ah, the good old days!

I remember once about 1990 driving from London to Glasgow overnight in my boss's Jag and setting the cruise control to 95. 

Click to expand...


I remember the days when there wasn't a maximum speed limit at all.  :clap:


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 8, 2013)

I reckon you were clocked on camera earlier and the controller was anti S&T and using the old ball flight laws and thought 'Ahhh its Justone, I am gonna have him....'


----------



## joe nustedt (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy808 said:



			In Cornwall we have around 40 speed camera sites and only 3 cameras shared around them.
		
Click to expand...

I remember in North Devon there was 1 which got moved around (few years ago mind), obviously the SW is the place to avoid them


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

You may be OK James, they do use an amount of consideration based on traffic conditions.

How about this for the latest Motorway Camera (Click image)

View attachment 4496


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^
It's not just that Adey, it's the fact that I'm actually put in danger by the signs. 3am on an empty road and I'm feeling like someone is going to run me off the road even though there's only 5 cars there or a lorry right behind me or people going past at 80 when I'm doing 40. I honestly felt like I could have been involved in 3 crashes on a flipping empty road!

No one... and I mean no one does 30mph down an empty slip coming off the motorway at 70mph at 3am when there's no cars on the road and it's a mile long. In the day time or when when there's traffic building it's a totally different issue. Likewise you don't do 40mph for fog for a 10 mile stretch when there's no fog.... or do you? These gantrys must be operated to say when there IS a 'queue ahead' so how come they don't go off when there ISN'T one?????????

If we knew that EVERY sign was a definite and that you'd get popped it would be a different matter altogether as people would expect you to follow the limit of the sign and would expect you to be slowing down. I'd rather they made the limit on the motorway 50mph (as I said, I'm not a boy racer) and had *every* camera 100% active for 51mph. Then we could just all be safe chugging along.
		
Click to expand...

I agree 100% mate. All I was saying is you will have to bend over and take one for the team and not to try and get on a crusade. You will only end up worse off if you go into court to argue it. I was in a similar type of thing when I got done and just took hte speed awareness course.

On my way home from work coming up to a village it drops from 60 to 50 so I did that and slowed down fomr about 80, then one of those wonderful white van men started to sit on my bumper as I refused to speed. You then go into the 30 zone, I was slowing down but looking more at the dickhead in my rear view mirror that was on my rear bumper. A lorry went past me and revealed the camera van, I looked down and was doing about 35 (officially clocked at 34MPH) I knew straight away I had been done. The man in the van behind probably got away with it as he was that clsoe to me even though it was his fault I had not slowed down to 30. I know I am naughty making this statement but I do break 60 MPH limits and motorway limits, but never speed in a built up area.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 8, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			but never speed in a built up area.
		
Click to expand...

same as Adey, if on a busy road I drive at the speed of the traffic. Only when on dc or mway and its clear will I give it some beans.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

I was caught on a mobile speed gun a few years ago.   The crafty Rozers were behind a hedge just where the speed limit changes from 30 to 60, it is on a stretch that is out of town and a country road.   As you approach the 60 sign its fairly natural to start gradually increasing speed, especially as there are no houses around and the road is wide and open.  They then jump out from behind the hedge 5 yards before the sign and zap me doing 36 mph.   What a load of wasters, I was given 3 points, no offer of a speed awareness course,.  This after over 40 years without a fine.  :angry:


----------



## Andy (Feb 8, 2013)

You were speeding.

Dry yer eyes.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy said:



			You were speeding.

Dry yer eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, sure I was.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 8, 2013)

I believe it was Jeremy Clarkson who said that the speed cameras on motorways are only active once the speed restriction signs are on.  So, if revenues are down that week/month, the speed restriction signs come on to catch people like you out!  Also, there's no point in dropping the speed limit down during the day as most motorways (around here anyway) rarely get above 50mph.  But, gone midnight and the night driver is easy prey.
I'd get rid of speed cameras on motorways and put them where they really matter - outside schools and at accident black spots.  I've never seen a camera where they should be - only on vast expanses of road where accidents never occur.

They really are a stealth tax!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2013)

I got pinged by a plain clothes motor cycle cop on the A40 coming out of London. The road goes from 60, to 50, to 40 quite quickly. I slowed to 50, and was coasting down to 40, sat in the middle lane. I get a knock on the window, and told to pull over (he had a tiny blue light, with police on it). I pull in, and he gives me a ticket for doing 42 in a 40. Nice. Apparently, the cars in the right hand lane were going too fast to bother catching.

On the other hand, I got off with a stiff talking to the week before for doing 80 plus in a thirty.

I was 22, and stupid, but some times you have to take the rough with the smooth.

Justone, you could have been pinged for 85 in a seventy, would that make you any happier?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

Speed kills...I have no sympathy for those caught speeding however for people who have lost loved ones as a result of speeding you all have my sympathy. If you get caught speeding get it right up you.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Speed kills....
		
Click to expand...

Incorrect.  Speed doesn't kill otherwise every time there was an F1 race no-one would ever finish.

Speed without concentration or at the wrong time kills. Fact.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Incorrect.  Speed doesn't kill otherwise every time there was an F1 race no-one would ever finish.

Speed without concentration or at the wrong time kills. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

With full concentration when you are driving someone elses speed can kill you with their lack of concentration if you want to get arsey about it.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			With full concentration when you are driving someone elses speed can kill you with their lack of concentration if you want to get arsey about it.
		
Click to expand...

he's right speed doesn't kill, inappropriate speed kills, that's what they taught me on my speed awareness course:thup:

It's a tough pill to swallow but the gantry signs are there for a reason, there probably was workforce in the road earlier,  but they aren't updated often enough. I'm not sure it's a defence though.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 8, 2013)

Maybe if you had been exceeding 83 mile per hour (as that is what you slowed down to)  you might have had more time to notice the signs and react to them. Don't worry what others were doing on the road you were exceeding the national speed limit regardless of temporary speed restrictions in place.


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Did it cost you any money to take it to court?

If I went through the speed restriction too fast why firstly was I not slowed to 60 at the previous gantry if there was a problem ahead? of course because there WASN'T a problem! it was an empty road so the camera should have never been set. Secondly if I was going too fast how come ALL cars that are doing 82mph-90mph don't trigger EVERY camera on their journey if that's a mark of speeding?... so therefore I don't think that I was speeding, I believe I was driving within a safe limit at the time as ENFORCED (or not) by the government, or whoever runs the roads.
		
Click to expand...

No I just had to contest it and it automatically went to court. I also requested for the hearing to be in Cornwall as I couldn't afford to travel to the midlands for it so it was done in Liskeard.


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			So you actually set your cars cruise control to 'Speeding' mode? 

Click to expand...

Cruise control has no idea what speed your allowed to do it just does what you set it to do. 85 isn't really that fast anymore with modern cars and one of the reasons most motorway traffic officers want the speed limit raised to 80. 
My next door neighbour got done for doing 125 on the M4 but only got a 2 week ban as the traffic officer said the average speed on the outside lane of the motorway that day was 95!


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Speed kills...I have no sympathy for those caught speeding however for people who have lost loved ones as a result of speeding you all have my sympathy. If you get caught speeding get it right up you.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Ian_S (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Speed kills...I have no sympathy for those caught speeding however for people who have lost loved ones as a result of speeding you all have my sympathy. If you get caught speeding get it right up you.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, the 'speed kills' argument. The only logical conclusion to that argument is banning all cars and cutting road traffic deaths to zero, unless someone will specify an acceptable number of road deaths so that we can set speed limits in a scientific risk-based way.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 8, 2013)

For those that have seen me limping, groaning and moaning around the golf course this last 7.5yrs you probably know my views on speeding in a built up area. No one sets out to have an accident but around town speeding is just plain selfish. Get caught in town and I honestly hope you get well and truly rogered...


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

Ian_S said:



			Ahh, the 'speed kills' argument. The only logical conclusion to that argument is banning all cars
		
Click to expand...


No just ban speeding, not cars that would be just silly... You haven't really thought about that response.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2013)

There is potential for an accident what ever the speed. The rod is right, it is inappropriate speed that kills.

The op is about speeding on an empty motorway, not about speeding in a 30 limit. Totally different circumstances.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			There is potential for an accident what ever the speed. The rod is right, it is inappropriate speed that kills.

The op is about speeding on an empty motorway, not about speeding in a 30 limit. Totally different circumstances.
		
Click to expand...


Speeding is speed as in any other crime is a crime.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2013)

The basic premise of the Speed Kills argument is this..

Try driving into a brick wall at 30 mph
Then try driving into a brick wall at 80 mph.
Then try and walk away.
You probably won't.

Excess speed is the problem and it doesn't matter how good a driver you are, if you're going too fast you have less time to react to anything that could happen in front of you.
Speed limits are also set for a dry, bright day. So on your National Limit road on a nice Summer afternoon it's quite feasible to go 60. But add in a bit of rain, poor light or a dodgy road surface and you should drop your speed - most don't.
Speed limits are being dropped all over Britain for one reason - to reduce the number of those killed or seriously injured.
If you crash at 30 you will almost certainly walk away and probably not need Hospital treatment. Crash at 50+ and you'll need the attendance of Police, Ambulance and possibly Fire Brigade as well to cut you out. You will then need Hospital treatment, possibly for a few days - all of which costs the Taxpayer.
Cut the impact speeds and you cut the costs associated with it.

Speed costs........


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2013)

But most of these speed limits were set when the Morris minor was current. Ok, most cars now have the potential to be faster, but most also stop way quicker. Limits that were ok then are obsolete? Why? Is it because we have a lower tolerance for casualties? A quota that needs reducing for political reasons?

Limit all travel, trains, airplanes, cars, motor bikes, cycles, invalid buggies, etc to walking pace, and you'll still get casualties. What is acceptable? None? Not going to happen. 100? 1000? 100000? 1000000? Who sets these targets?

Ok, all deaths are sad. But we live in 2013, we need to get places. Empty motorways should be more forgiving, in terms of risk, than 20 mph limits out side schools, where the vulnerable are likely to be.

Oh, and driving into a wall only affects the driver (and any occupants), you reap what you sow.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I had to laugh when I read an MR2 can do 145mph!! Over Beachy Head maybe.
		
Click to expand...

Oy, Mr Thinks-he-knows-it-all........I know it can do 145mph as I've been in it when it has been...

It looks a little like this.....
[video=youtube;t4vs2LyT0kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4vs2LyT0kE[/video]

Nowadays I prefer a car with a calendar for a speedo (43yrs old with 2 young kids).


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

To read how people are trying to justify speeding is quite interesting. What other laws are you happy to break that can endanger other innocent people or do you just break laws on the golf course when no one is around too?


----------



## birdieman (Feb 8, 2013)

Speed limits were set in and before the age of Allegros, Anglias, Marinas and such like. Vehicle technology has moved on miles and whilst I fully agree with the limits in built up areas I think motorway limits should be higher.
WRT speed they have shown that on the autobahn accident rates in speed controlled areas are the same as in uncontrolled speed areas so that would suggest its volume of traffic that creates the risk.
We know the limits and we take our chances but for me doing 85 on an empty motorway in dry conditions should not be subject to prosecution. With modern technology you'd think they could create variable maximum speeds according to time of day and volume of traffic.
I have a naff 1600 diesel so staying to the speed limit is quite easy but I think speed cameras are often in ridiculous spots i.e. the only overtaking straight in miles of turns. They are there for revenue collection and nothing more.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			The op is about speeding on an empty motorway, not about speeding in a 30 limit. Totally different circumstances.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, and the manner in which it's applied (ie, speed *TRAP*) rather than blanket coverage.

I'm all for making the speed limit on motorways 50mph.... and enforce it..... for EVERYONE.


----------



## Andy (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Oy, Mr Thinks-he-knows-it-all........I know it can do 145mph as I've been in it when it has been...

It looks a little like this.....
[video=youtube;t4vs2LyT0kE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4vs2LyT0kE[/video]

Nowadays I prefer a car with a calendar for a speedo (43yrs old with 2 young kids).
		
Click to expand...

145mph measured by what?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2013)

birdieman said:



			I think speed cameras are often in ridiculous spots i.e. the only overtaking straight in miles of turns. They are there for revenue collection and nothing more.
		
Click to expand...

Just like Speed Bumps - if everyone drove properly cameras wouldn't be needed.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm all for making the speed limit on motorways 50mph.... and enforce it..... for EVERYONE.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's just another silly idea. 

The current limit is fine. You just need to stick to it and not cry like a girl when you get caught.


----------



## daymond (Feb 8, 2013)

It's deceleration that kills not speed. 90%ish of us now have to drive by numbers; we are being herded like cattle and no one is allowed to drive according to the circumstances. 30mph in dense fog is too fast; 40mph in the centre lane of a motorway is too slow. We should all know that but those who do will never get caught 'speeding'.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Now that's just another silly idea. 

The current limit is fine. You just need to stick to it and not cry like a girl when you get caught.
		
Click to expand...

Not crying like a girl, merely annoyed that there was (a) a sign for a queue when there was no queue (b) no sign to reduce to 60 prior to the one for 50 (c) more danger reducing speed than driving safely to the road.

I could have been crashed into 3 times on an empty road as I was forced to drive slower than the traffic around me.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 8, 2013)

Near where I live there is a little village with a 30 mph limit.
On many occasions I get frustrated following 'trilby hat' drivers along the good 60 mph road who are driving at 40 mph,
When they reach the village they just carry on at the same speed, 40 mph. They only seem capable of driving at one speed.
I have been caught once in 40 years. I was driving on a strange road that I thought was 40mph but was 30 mph. I don't think I was the first to be nabbed on that stretch of open road.


----------



## Andy (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Not crying like a girl, merely annoyed that there was (a) a sign for a queue when there was no queue (b) no sign to reduce to 60 prior to the one for 50 (c) more danger reducing speed than driving safely to the road.

I could have been crashed into 3 times on an empty road as I was forced to drive slower than the traffic around me.
		
Click to expand...

Deal with it and move on!


----------



## Iaing (Feb 8, 2013)

daymond said:



			It's deceleration that kills not speed.
		
Click to expand...

Aye. 80 to 0 in .5 secs tends to do that!


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 8, 2013)

The bottom line is James is not so much moaning about being caught speeding, he admits he was. It is more wondering why the hell in the middle of the night, when the road is clear and visibility is fine, the speed on that stretch of motorway was being limited to 50.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Why is the brand new section of the 3 to 4 lane M74 through Glasgow set at max of 50/60 mph. when the old section is 70.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 8, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			The bottom line is James is not so much moaning about being caught speeding, he admits he was. It is more wondering why the hell in the middle of the night, when the road is clear and visibility is fine, the speed on that stretch of motorway was being limited to 50.
		
Click to expand...

Computers go wrong from time to time do they not?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Not crying like a girl, merely annoyed that there was (a) a sign for a queue when there was no queue (b) no sign to reduce to 60 prior to the one for 50 (c) more danger reducing speed than driving safely to the road.

I could have been crashed into 3 times on an empty road as I was forced to drive slower than the traffic around me.
		
Click to expand...

Your still sniffling Justine.

If you think it's ok to break the law when it suits you then don't complain when you are caught. Forget about trying to make excuses and accept it. You sped...you got caught. Cant see anything that changes the law to make you and others to think it is ok to speed at any time that suits you. I just thought speed limits were for everyone.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 8, 2013)

Andy said:



			You ever worked on a motorway with cars driving past at 70mph?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have actually. My father was the regional manager at the AA traffic management so I had a bit of job working for them when an extra pair of hands was needed while I was at college. Yes that involved getting a big stack of motorway cones on my shoulder and crossing lanes of the motorway while traffic was on it. Also those great big class 1 signs where no fun either.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



*Your still sniffling Justine*.

If you think it's ok to break the law when it suits you then don't complain when you are caught. Forget about trying to make excuses and accept it. You sped...you got caught. Cant see anything that changes the law to make you and others to think it is ok to speed at any time that suits you. I just thought speed limits were for everyone.
		
Click to expand...

This is what screaming mad attention seekers do.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 8, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Why is the brand new section of the 3 to 4 lane M74 through Glasgow set at max of 50/60 mph. when the old section is 70.
		
Click to expand...

All new roads in Scotland have lower than the NSL for the first while. Between Dundee and Carnoustie the new dual carriageway is limited to 40 mph.


----------



## CliveW (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Exactly, and the manner in which it's applied (ie, speed *TRAP*) rather than blanket coverage.

I'm all for making the speed limit on motorways 50mph.... and enforce it..... for EVERYONE.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the future of Scottish motoring!  :angry:

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/politics/drivers-slam-proposals-to-reduce-motorway-1573347


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

CliveW said:



			Welcome to the future of Scottish motoring!  :angry:

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/politics/drivers-slam-proposals-to-reduce-motorway-1573347

Click to expand...

Indeed,... I like that idea.

50mph for England of course 

..and I'd rather EVERY speed camera was active at ALL times.... I'd be more than happy to just trundle along knowing the guy behind me isn't going to hit me at 75 mph when I'm doing 40 or 50.



(makes me wonder if the UK want it to be 80mph so they can catch out MORE PEOPLE when they put up 50mph 'queue ahead' signs in the middle of the night!!!!) Night-time stealth tax at it's best!


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 8, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Near where I live there is a little village with a 30 mph limit.
On many occasions I get frustrated following 'trilby hat' drivers along the good 60 mph road who are driving at 40 mph,
When they reach the village they just carry on at the same speed, 40 mph. They only seem capable of driving at one speed.
I have been caught once in 40 years. I was driving on a strange road that I thought was 40mph but was 30 mph. I don't think I was the first to be nabbed on that stretch of open road.
		
Click to expand...

The one speed wonders. Most annoying drivers on the road. Lots around here and the roads don't have a lot of safe passing areas so usually find myself stuck.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 8, 2013)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Incorrect.  Speed doesn't kill otherwise every time there was an F1 race no-one would ever finish.

Speed without concentration or at the wrong time kills. Fact.
		
Click to expand...

lol i like that


----------



## Ian_S (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			No just ban speeding, not cars that would be just silly... You haven't really thought about that response.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so why shouldn't we lower the limit in built up areas to 10mph? That'd be safer for children right? Or how about 5mph? That'd be safer still wouldn't it?

Anyway, I think we've both missed the point of the OP, which is what can and should a person do when everyone else around is ignoring the speed limits to the point that it actually endangers the driver to obey them? If the speed limits are meant to make the roads safer but are, because they are set inappropriately low, making it more dangerous, what should an individual driver do, remembering that the only driving he has any influence over is his own?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

Ian_S said:



			Ok, so why shouldn't we lower the limit in built up areas to 10mph? That'd be safer for children right? Or how about 5mph? That'd be safer still wouldn't it?

Anyway, I think we've both missed the point of the OP, which is what can and should a person do when everyone else around is ignoring the speed limits to the point that it actually endangers the driver to obey them? If the speed limits are meant to make the roads safer but are, because they are set inappropriately low, making it more dangerous, what should an individual driver do, remembering that the only driving he has any influence over is his own?
		
Click to expand...

What ever the speed limit is just simply stick to it. Simples


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			What ever the speed limit is just simply stick to it. Simples
		
Click to expand...

Bet a night out with you is a hoot.   Guess you never go above the daily units.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

Not if I'm driving.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Not if I'm driving.
		
Click to expand...

Thats right, never drink when playing Golf.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			What ever the speed limit is just simply stick to it. Simples
		
Click to expand...

As pathetic as your replies have been *I do agree with that sentiment*, however in case you missed it I'm annoyed at the amount of danger I felt I was in by doing so on a motorway where the road was clear at 2am. Even entering a slip road which required a slow down to 30mph was practically suicide with a lorry behind me.

If language is a barrier let us know.


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats right, never drink when playing Golf.
		
Click to expand...

Drinking when playing golf is not against the rules. You can have a drink if you want.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

A bit off track but I remember driving in Germany at night 30 years ago and they had a system through cities where the traffic lights were always green on the major routes and flashed amber on approaching junctions, you treated these amber lights as a normal junction where you pull out when it's clear.    Much more sensible and kept the main roads flowing through the night.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 8, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Drinking when playing golf is not against the rules. You can have a drink if you want.
		
Click to expand...

Tut, Tut!!   Very dangerous, hitting nasty hard golf balls under the influence when there are people around.   Nearly as bad as driving at 32 in a 30 limit and that would never do would it.

Matter of interest.  Have you ever had a parking ticket or a point on your licence?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			As pathetic as your replies have been...

If language is a barrier let us know.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I thought this was an open forum where you could disagree with people breaking the law, no matter what circumstances they think it is ok to do so. 

Langauge as a barrier? What are you on about Justine?


----------



## CliveW (Feb 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm annoyed at the amount of danger I felt I was in by doing so on a motorway where the road was clear at 2am. Even entering a slip road which required a slow down to 30mph was practically suicide with a lorry behind me.
		
Click to expand...

If the road was clear, how come there was so much traffic about?


----------



## Ian_S (Feb 9, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			What ever the speed limit is just simply stick to it. Simples
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, if someone looked into a road that is currently 50mph and discovered the road would be no more dangerous to drive down if you raised the limit to 60mph, would you support the change to raise the speed limit? So everyone could be going up to 10mph faster without breaking the law.

Really, my question is do you believe that there are speed limits out there that are set wrong and that the right way to go about solving the problem is to campaign/petition to get the limits raised rather than just breaking them?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 9, 2013)

CliveW said:



			If the road was clear, how come there was so much traffic about?
		
Click to expand...

This thread may be less complex to understand...
http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?50157-Glove


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2013)

Near Tring, Herts on the way to Marsworth there is a national speed limit sign,  50 yards further on there is the biggest chuffing humped backed bridge over a canal in the history of humped backed bridges, blind summit, narrows to 1 lane, very dangerous if you dont realize its there.....

As I didn't one night, hit this bridge doing about 40, almost took off, came down with an almighty thump, gawd knows what it to my suspension

My car is a Citroen C4 Picasso Grand 7 seater people carrier

So the prize for the worst positioned speed sign goes to.......


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Near Tring, Herts on the way to Marsworth there is a national speed limit sign,  50 yards further on there is the biggest chuffing humped backed bridge over a canal in the history of humped backed bridges, blind summit, narrows to 1 lane, very dangerous if you dont realize its there.....

As I didn't one night, hit this bridge doing about 40, almost took off, came down with an almighty thump, gawd knows what it to my suspension

My car is a Citroen C4 Picasso Grand 7 seater people carrier

So the prize for the worst positioned speed sign goes to.......
		
Click to expand...

Is there not a sign for the bridge too........?
And the one through Puttenham is bigger!
Speed limit signs have to be placed a certain distance apart - that's why sometimes you get a sign for 50 and then 200 yards later a sign for 30..


----------



## Val (Feb 9, 2013)

The saddest thing about this thread is there a guy getting a hard time for suggesting people should stick to the speed limit.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The saddest thing about this thread is there a guy getting a hard time for suggesting people should stick to the speed limit.
		
Click to expand...


Well, I think he is stating his view a bit more strongly than that, and is also suggesting that breaking the speed limit is dangerous. The fact is that breaking the speed limit is not evidence, per se, of hazard, nor is sticking to it evidence of anything much either. Also, many speed limits are no longer appropriate for the roads they are placed on, and some reflect local activism by those who simply want fewer cars passing, regardless of whether they pose an unacceptable hazard or not. Others reflect blatant revenue gathering by the police, with no direct benefit to either road users or local residents. 

Most sensible commentators recognise that the "safe" speed for any given road varies according to the road conditions, weight of traffic and condition of the car and skill of the driver. A granny driving her Micra at 30mph on the M4 may cause more accidents than a BMW at 80. 

He is quite correct, however, to say that if you break the limit, you risk a fine or worse. But I think we know that.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The saddest thing about this thread is there a guy getting a hard time for suggesting people should stick to the speed limit.
		
Click to expand...

Very true....no wonder there are so many poor drivers around. Not for one minute would they think they were poor drivers though.

James was worried that a professional driver in a lorry would rear end him and probably lose his job.
Get over, just looking for excuses.

Re granny driving.
I used to know a tiny 82 year old great granny who was done for driving her big beamer at 83mph on the A9.
She was a decent driver and mortified when the press picked up the story, especially when they gave out her age.


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 9, 2013)

I think he problem with this thread is exactly the same as when we have debated drink driving. People will never have the same opinion on driving speeds and will never come up with a good reason why they where speeding because there is not one, there are only excuses. 

People I think have lost the point of the post along the way. All James was trying to highlight was at times there are speed limits that are lower than the standard speed limit for that road being imposed for no apparent reason.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			All James was trying to highlight was at times there are speed limits that are lower than the standard speed limit for that road being imposed for no apparent reason.
		
Click to expand...

These are used to slow traffic approaching a queue. It may be a couple of miles away but by slowing the traffic that far back, it gives those in the queue time to clear it and therefore everyone keeps moving. If there is a queue - and you often can't see further than a mile on a Motorway anyway - and everyone piles towards it at 85 then it will get longer and everyone will have to stop.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 9, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			James was worried that a professional driver in a lorry would rear end him and probably lose his job.
Get over, just looking for excuses.
		
Click to expand...

Having seen a lorry jack knife right behind me in the past (icy conditions) I am fully aware of what 'professional' drivers are capable of. I don't need an excuse, I was going too fast..... but there was insufficient warning for a situation that didn't even exist. *My error was assuming that the sign was there as an advisory and not an ultimatum.*




			Well, I think he is stating his view a bit more strongly than that, and is also suggesting that breaking the speed limit is dangerous. The fact is that breaking the speed limit is not evidence, per se, of hazard, nor is sticking to it evidence of anything much either. Also, many speed limits are no longer appropriate for the roads they are placed on, and some reflect local activism by those who simply want fewer cars passing, regardless of whether they pose an unacceptable hazard or not. Others reflect blatant revenue gathering by the police, with no direct benefit to either road users or local residents. 

Most sensible commentators recognise that the "safe" speed for any given road varies according to the road conditions, weight of traffic and condition of the car and skill of the driver. A granny driving her Micra at 30mph on the M4 may cause more accidents than a BMW at 80. 

He is quite correct, however, to say that if you break the limit, you risk a fine or worse. But I think we know that.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.



Anyone who thinks it's right to have a 50mph limit at 2am for a 'queue ahead' when there isn't one is clearly either an idiot or just trolling the thread to be provocative, speeding or not.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



*My error was assuming that the sign was there as an advisory and not an ultimatum.*

Finally got there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 9, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The saddest thing about this thread is there a guy getting a hard time for suggesting people should stick to the speed limit.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree mate.
Mind you the thread starter and his constant whining is pretty sad as well.


----------



## Scouser (Feb 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



*My error was assuming that the sign was there as an advisory and not an ultimatum.*

Click to expand...

Out of curiosity how did you past your test?


----------



## joe nustedt (Feb 9, 2013)

birdieman said:



			Speed limits were set in and before the age of Allegros, Anglias, Marinas and such like. Vehicle technology has moved on miles and whilst I fully agree with the limits in built up areas I think motorway limits should be higher.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the vehicle technology has moved on, but have drivers got better?

Personally, I would reduce the limit on motorways to 60 except for drivers who take an advanced course in driving (with regular tests), who could drive at a higher speed (say 90), and who would have the sole use of the right hand lane.  Then enforce it with average speed check cameras on all roads.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 9, 2013)

I got bored after the first line of the first post but I take it someone has been driving at over the speed limit and has been caught??

If I am right with my summary can anyone explain why he's greetin about it?


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2013)

He's greeting cause the poor wee soul was on a quiet road at night with a speed limit in place for men at work but they must have been on their piece as he never seen any of them working. 

But worse than that they highlighted that there may be Q's ahead just in case there was a rush to get to Tesco and stock up after the 3in of snow but as it was early doors no one was out and about so he did not see the need for the restrictions.Bout covers it lol


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 9, 2013)

Toad said:



			He's greeting cause the poor wee soul was on a quiet road at night with a speed limit in place for men at work but they must have been on their piece as he never seen any of them working. 

But worse than that they highlighted that there may be Q's ahead just in case there was a rush to get to Tesco and stock up after the 3in of snow but as it was early doors no one was out and about so he did not see the need for the restrictions.Bout covers it lol 

Click to expand...

Greetin?????? I take it that comes from the Concise Jockanese Dictionary....


----------



## Dodger (Feb 9, 2013)

Toad said:



			He's greeting cause the poor wee soul was on a quiet road at night with a speed limit in place for men at work but they must have been on their piece as he never seen any of them working. 

But worse than that they highlighted that there may be Q's ahead just in case there was a rush to get to Tesco and stock up after the 3in of snow but as it was early doors no one was out and about so he did not see the need for the restrictions.Bout covers it lol 

Click to expand...

Ah right Toad so I was right then,a total non story greetin fest it is then.


----------



## Toad (Feb 9, 2013)

Spot on pal, woe is me, it's no fair, I was speeding but it's no my fault kind of greeting. Never mind the restictions in place for the workmen on their break but he was doing 83mph minimum in a 70mph zone anyway, only excuse was everyone was doing much the same so must be ok


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 9, 2013)

Toad said:



			Spot on pal, woe is me, it's no fair, I was speeding but it's no my fault kind of greeting. Never mind the restictions in place for the workmen on their break but he was doing 83mph minimum in a 70mph zone anyway, only excuse was everyone was doing much the same so must be ok

Click to expand...

I'm sure he said 85mph on a motorway that was reduced to a 50 zone, I do not buy the line if i didnt go faster i could have had an accident. I am a professional driver and know all about some eejits on the road who think speeding 20mph or so over the limits does not matter as they are a good driver. That 20 mph means it takes longer to stop if someone pulls out in front of you and instead of being able to slow down in time means you rear end them.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 9, 2013)

Let he that has never sped cast the first penalty point.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 9, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Let he that has never sped cast the first penalty point.
		
Click to expand...

It is not that, the Majority have sped, but when caught dont make excuses. I speed every day going to work and coming home at night, there is a empty stretch of road which is a 30mph and i do about 45mph on it if I get nabbed fair enough I know I should not have done it. If someone speeds up the back of me I will not also speed up because of that fact he/she can overtake if they want.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Why build expensive roads with motorway specifications that are designed for high speed driving, then set the speed limit lower than a A class road.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 9, 2013)

sydney greenstreet said:



			I'm sure he said 85mph on a motorway that was reduced to a 50 zone, I do not buy the line if i didnt go faster i could have had an accident. *I am a professional driver *and know all about some eejits on the road who think speeding 20mph or so over the limits does not matter as they are a good driver. That 20 mph means it takes longer to stop if someone pulls out in front of you and instead of being able to slow down in time means you rear end them.
		
Click to expand...




sydney greenstreet said:



			It is not that, the Majority have sped, but when caught dont make excuses. I speed every day going to work and coming home at night, *there is a empty stretch of road which is a 30mph and i do about 45mph on it *if I get nabbed fair enough I know I should not have done it. If someone speeds up the back of me I will not also speed up because of that fact he/she can overtake if they want.
		
Click to expand...

You surprise me.


----------



## Slime (Feb 9, 2013)

JustOne said:



			As pathetic as your replies have been *I do agree with that sentiment*, however in case you missed it I'm annoyed at the amount of danger I felt I was in by doing so on a motorway where the road was clear at 2am. Even entering a slip road which required a slow down to 30mph was practically suicide with a lorry behind me.

If language is a barrier let us know.
		
Click to expand...

:clap:






Farneyman said:



			Sorry I thought this was an open forum *where you could disagree with people* breaking the law, no matter what circumstances they think it is ok to do so. 

Langauge as a barrier? What are you on about Justine?
		
Click to expand...

Of course you can disagree with people, that's what these types of forums are for, but do you have to be rude too?

*Slime*.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2013)

My thought too. Name calling is a bit pathetic. Wouldn't do it face to face, so why on here? 





Of course you can disagree with people, that's what these types of forums are for, but do you have to be rude too?

*Slime*.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I used to know a tiny 82 year old great granny who was done for driving her big beamer at 83mph on the A9.
		
Click to expand...

I hate to be pedantic, but I think you'll find it's "beemer" not "beamer"


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I hate to be pedantic, but I think you'll find it's "beemer" not "beamer"


Click to expand...

Sorry I've never been a petrol head. Turn the key and the engine starts makes me happy.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 9, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I hate to be pedantic, but I think you'll find it's "beemer" not "beamer"


Click to expand...

PP
Pedantic Putz :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

JustOne said:



			^
^
^
It's not just that Adey,* it's the fact that I'm actually put in danger by the signs. 3am on an empty road and I'm feeling like someone is going to run me off the road even though there's only 5 cars there or a lorry right behind me or people going past at 80 when I'm doing 40. I honestly felt like I could have been involved in 3 crashes on a flipping empty road!*

No one... and I mean no one does 30mph down an empty slip coming off the motorway at 70mph at 3am when there's no cars on the road and it's a mile long. In the day time or when when there's traffic building it's a totally different issue. Likewise you don't do 40mph for fog for a 10 mile stretch when there's no fog.... or do you? These gantrys must be operated to say when there IS a 'queue ahead' so how come they don't go off when there ISN'T one?????????

If we knew that EVERY sign was a definite and that you'd get popped it would be a different matter altogether as people would expect you to follow the limit of the sign and would expect you to be slowing down. I'd rather they made the limit on the motorway 50mph (as I said, I'm not a boy racer) and had *every* camera 100% active for 51mph. Then we could just all be safe chugging along.
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that you should go on an advanced drivers course mate.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

Ian_S said:



			Ahh, the 'speed kills' argument. The only logical conclusion to that argument is banning all cars and cutting road traffic deaths to zero, unless someone will specify an acceptable number of road deaths so that we can set speed limits in a scientific risk-based way.
		
Click to expand...

A proper driving test and awareness course would help reduce road deaths. That said speed does kill whether you want to dress it up or not. Go and look at your stopping distances. The speed kills campaigns are not designed for motorways they are designed for driving in built up areas. 

For what its worth I'd reduce speed limits to 20 in built up areas and 10 around schools etc.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			Bet a night out with you is a hoot.   Guess you never go above the daily units.
		
Click to expand...


A night out with Fabian is a hoot, actually its one of the funniest nights you'll have. His chat and craic is second to none as anyone who has spent time with him will testify. 

Maybe you should reel in the personal attacks until you know the person. You made a tit of yourself last year in a similar manor.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

James, I've just read your OP again, now am I right in saying the complaint is being done for speeding? Even though you still would have been speeding had there been no restrictions?

83mph is 13mph over the fastest speed permitted on a UK public road.


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			My thought too. Name calling is a bit pathetic.* Wouldn't do it face to face, so why on here?* 





Of course you can disagree with people, that's what these types of forums are for, but do you have to be rude too?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

I'm quite sure he would if it aided in getting his point across. 

The law was broken. Jams may or may not get a fine and penalty points. Fingers crossed he doesn't and its just a lesson.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			83mph is 13mph over the fastest speed permitted on a UK public road.
		
Click to expand...

Allowing for inherent speedo error, I'd say he was more likely about 5mph over the speed limit


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			Allowing for inherent speedo error, I'd say he was more likely about 5mph over the speed limit
		
Click to expand...

The police normally allow 79mph then do you (so I'm led to believe). Even so if your speedo shoes 83 and you get done then you can't blame anyone but yourself.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The police normally allow 79mph then do you (so I'm led to believe). Even so if your speedo shoes 83 and you get done then you can't blame anyone but yourself.
		
Click to expand...


This is not the police though... Its a 'safety camera' being used in an arbitary manner...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The police normally allow 79mph then do you (so I'm led to believe). Even so if your speedo shoes 83 and you get done then you can't blame anyone but yourself.
		
Click to expand...

ACPO guidelines suggest that enforcement starts at 10% over the posted limit + 2mph, so 79 on a motorway is the ACPO starting point, I understand most traffic officers would probably start showing interest at 85+ mph on a national speed limit dual carriageway or motorway.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			This is not the police though... Its a '*safety camera*' being used in an arbitary manner...
		
Click to expand...

It's not a 'safety camera', it's an 'income generating camera'.

*Slime*.


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

MegaSteve said:



			This is not the police though... Its a 'safety camera' being used in an arbitary manner...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but still going too fast regardless


----------



## Val (Feb 10, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			ACPO guidelines suggest that enforcement starts at 10% over the posted limit + 2mph, so 79 on a motorway is the ACPO starting point, I understand most traffic officers would probably start showing interest at 85+ mph on a national speed limit dual carriageway or motorway.
		
Click to expand...

But would the camera be the same? Having picked up points doing 82 on a dual carriageway and 10 to 8 on a Sunday morning by a safety camera I'd suggest not.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hopefully the speeding incident will result in a ban and a hefty fine.Its time the police and the courts got tough with drivers who speed and/or use there mobiles whilst driving.
Go and tell your sob stories to the families who have lost loved ones due to careless driving.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Maybe so, but still going too fast regardless
		
Click to expand...


Doing 10 mph in an urban area with kids about is going too fast... Doing 80 on a motorway is exceeding the speed limit...One is breaking the law the other is apparently not...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 10, 2013)

Valentino said:



			But would the camera be the same? Having picked up points doing 82 on a dual carriageway and 10 to 8 on a Sunday morning by a safety camera I'd suggest not.
		
Click to expand...

Cameras by and large tend to stick to the 10% + 2 formula, hence 79 and up you are in play.  When it was film there tended to be some degree of variation, now that most are digital the flat rate tends to be applied as there is little difficulty in processing them.  If you get the "personal touch" then there can be some degree of discretion applied dependant on the surrounding circumstances is my understanding.


----------



## IainP (Feb 10, 2013)

Skipped a few pages so apols if this as already been posted;

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/feb/08/south-african-skateboarder-speed-camera-video

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/video/2013/feb/08/south-african-skateboarder-speed-camera-video

Okay not really relevant but hey


----------



## Imurg (Feb 10, 2013)

Slime said:



			it's an 'income generating camera'.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Only if you play their game......

they paint them Yellow, they put up signs to tell you they're in front of you, they even put up signs telling you the limit.

If you're getting caught - let's face it, breaking the law - who's fault is it?


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2013)

Slime said:



			Of course you can disagree with people, that's what these types of forums are for, but do you have to be rude too?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			So where exactly was I rude because I have reread my posts on this thread and fail to see where I was rude in any of them.

Do you mean my calling Justone a sniffling girl for complaining about getting caught breaking the law or was it my disgraceful action of changing his name to Justine?



Click to expand...


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2013)

Farneyman said:





Slime said:



			So where exactly was I rude because I have reread my posts on this thread and fail to see where I was rude in any of them.

Do you mean my calling Justone a sniffling girl for complaining about getting caught breaking the law or was it my disgraceful action of changing his name to Justine?



Click to expand...

If you deliberately changed a name to one that is disparaging, I don't think you would do this face to face. It's insulting. Call him a girl (not a great insult, sexism is a bit pathetic) if you want to, but this reflects more on you than him.

Think about it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bigslice (Feb 10, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			To read how people are trying to justify speeding is quite interesting. What other laws are you happy to break that can endanger other innocent people or do you just break laws on the golf course when no one is around too?
		
Click to expand...

i would defo covet my neighbours wife, she is well fit.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 10, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			Drinking when playing golf is not against the rules. You can have a drink if you want.
		
Click to expand...

depends if it a local rule


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

murphthemog said:





Farneyman said:



			If you deliberately changed a name to one that is disparaging, I don't think you would do this face to face. It's insulting. Call him a girl (not a great insult, sexism is a bit pathetic) if you want to, but this reflects more on you than him.

Think about it?
		
Click to expand...

Is it any different to your ageism and views on Ping clubs and who uses them?

Think about it?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 10, 2013)

I am more than happy to apologies to any girls I may have insulted in the writing of this thread when i implied Justone was acting like a girl and complaining about getting caught speeding, because lets face facts he was caught speeding.

As for changing someones made up internet name to another made up name that was an honest mistake the first time, the letter i and o are right next to each other on my keyboard and my sausage fingers must have hit the wrong key, the second time I done it on purpose because I thought it was funny...and I still do. Remember it's only a username

Anyway I have made my points in regards this thread and my views for zero tolerance for speeding have  not changed. 

Safe driving to all. 






Of course you can disagree with people, that's what these types of forums are for, but do you have to be rude too?

*Slime*.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bomber69 (Feb 10, 2013)

I find this whole speeding thing rather shocking, stick to the limits or be punished. Simple...........


----------



## bigslice (Feb 10, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			I am more than happy to apologies to any girls I may have insulted in the writing of this thread when i implied Justone was acting like a girl and complaining about getting caught speeding, because lets face facts he was caught speeding.

As for changing someones made up internet name to another made up name that was an honest mistake the first time, the letter i and o are right next to each other on my keyboard and my sausage fingers must have hit the wrong key, the second time I done it on purpose because I thought it was funny...and I still do. Remember it's only a username

Anyway I have made my points in regards this thread and my views for zero tolerance for speeding have  not changed. 

Safe driving to all. 






Of course you can disagree with people, that's what these types of forums are for, but do you have to be rude too?

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]



you would make a great teacher if you lost the beard


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			I am more than happy to apologies to any girls I may have insulted in the writing of this thread when i implied Justone was acting like a girl and complaining about getting caught speeding, because lets face facts he was caught speeding.

As for changing someones made up internet name to another made up name that was an honest mistake the first time, the letter i and o are right next to each other on my keyboard and my sausage fingers must have hit the wrong key, the second time I done it on purpose because I thought it was funny...and I still do. Remember it's only a username

Anyway I have made my points in regards this thread and my views for zero tolerance for speeding have  not changed. 

Safe driving to all.
		
Click to expand...

So he became *Justine* by accident, and there's me thinking it was deliberate, sorry *Farteyman* .

*Slime*.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2013)

thecraw said:





murphthemog said:



			Is it any different to your ageism and views on Ping clubs and who uses them?

Think about it?
		
Click to expand...

I have stated on here loads of times that ping make decent clubs. But, my dad plays ping, has done for 30 odd years. Old mans clubs? They are my old mans clubs. Fact. They just are. 

A bit different to name calling.

Killpathetic? Oops? Spell check isn't what it used to be. Happy now?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Feb 10, 2013)

murphthemog said:





thecraw said:



			I have stated on here loads of times that ping make decent clubs. But, my dad plays ping, has done for 30 odd years. Old mans clubs? They are my old mans clubs. Fact. They just are. 

A bit different to name calling.

Killpathetic? Oops? Spell check isn't what it used to be. Happy now?
		
Click to expand...



What is to be happy with or unhappy with. Just pointing out your not whiter than white but feel the need to stick your oar in. I think I can hear you back peddling from here.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2013)

Lets keep it nice guys

Thanks

Fragger


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 10, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Lets keep it nice guys

Thanks

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Requests the heavy-handed-erator with a load of Ping clubs in the bag!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2013)

Farneyman said:



			As for changing someones made up internet name to another made up name that was an honest mistake the first time, the letter i and o are right next to each other on my keyboard and my sausage fingers must have hit the wrong key, the second time I done it on purpose because I thought it was funny...and I still do. Remember it's only a username
		
Click to expand...

Well said Fanneyman


Oooops! See what I done there. Bloody geyboard


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2013)

So - can you explain again those new ball flight laws?

Well it's easier than some of the sanctimonious postings to get my head around. We have all broken the speed limit and got angry when caught and I don't see why James should be less angry than I was the last time I got done (1978)


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I don't see why James should be less angry than I was the last time I got done (1978)
		
Click to expand...

I missed that thread Chris. Could you point me in the right direction as the search facility doesn't throw anything up


----------



## Whee (Feb 11, 2013)

The view up on those perches must be fantastic for some of you.

Hopefully James learns his lesson. Cracking opening post, whether you agree with it or not.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			I missed that thread Chris. Could you point me in the right direction as the search facility doesn't throw anything up


Click to expand...




It was in the paper - I accidently got foot happy and went past the chappie walking in front with the red flag!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 11, 2013)

Can't be arsed to read through all the posts.  But my uncalled for opinion is that speed limits in urban areas near schools for example should be possibly reduced and heavily policed with cameras everywhere.  I feel just about everyone would agree with that, and that would also make camera's a lot more accepted by the general public so they can see they are genuinely there to reduce speeds in dangerous areas.  Unfortunately now most opinion is that they are revenue generating.  One simple example I see is a speed camera in Birmingham which is quite well hidden in a 30 limit, but in in an area where there are hardly any pedestrians, no junctions or anything that I can see as being a problem.  Then half a mile further up the road also in the same 30 limit there is a school with lots of pedestrians, but no camera.  Surely you put the camera outside the school to reduce speeds where it matters?

And we also take a more grown up approach to speeds on motorways, especially when they are not heavily trafficked.  Other countries have schemes where the speed limits change depend on the weather (France) or even have minimum speed limits (US).   

And finally I'd ban all drivers over 70 from driving, but that's just my irrational prejudice as I am sick of seeing most old drivers treat all bends in the road, no mater how slight, as if they are covered in land mines.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2013)

The 70mph speed limit was introduced for various reasons, many (many) years ago.
In the days it was introduced, most cars had drum brakes all round, had "iffy" handling and woeful performance. You needed a 2.0 car to hit 100mph so subsequently 70mph was about at the limit for "most" cars. We all know that cars don't perform very well when they are at, or close to, their limit.
Nowadays, a little 1.0 car is capable of maintaining 70mph all day long, maybe 90 if pushed. Engines are more reliable, brakes certainly are. ABS is now fitted as standard to all cars, even the cheapest car made. There have been massive inroads in vehicle safety with multi airbags, fortunes spent on strengthening cars and making them handle better.
I agree that 30mph speed limits (maybe even lower around schools etc) are important and should not be ignored.
But maintaining the 70mph speed limit on motorways today is absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

I have no problem having a 70mph limit, would be happy with a 50mph limit provided it's *enforced*, the same for everyone so that when I'm trickling my way down the M1 at 50mph I don't get Mr Audi passing me at 90mph, flashing his lights as he approaches... at ANY time of the day. Because no speed is actually ENFORCED we tend to drive to the road, so that means we go faster when it's clear.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			The 70mph speed limit was introduced for various reasons, many (many) years ago.
In the days it was introduced, most cars had drum brakes all round, had "iffy" handling and woeful performance. You needed a 2.0 car to hit 100mph so subsequently 70mph was about at the limit for "most" cars. We all know that cars don't perform very well when they are at, or close to, their limit.
Nowadays, a little 1.0 car is capable of maintaining 70mph all day long, maybe 90 if pushed. Engines are more reliable, brakes certainly are. ABS is now fitted as standard to all cars, even the cheapest car made. There have been massive inroads in vehicle safety with multi airbags, fortunes spent on strengthening cars and making them handle better.
I agree that 30mph speed limits (maybe even lower around schools etc) are important and should not be ignored.
But maintaining the 70mph speed limit on motorways today is absolutely ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...


Agree Smiffy, I also agree that the limits near schools should be lower ,BUT only between 8 and 9 AM and 3 to 4 PM , maybe lunchtimes if it is a secondary school and the older kids are allowed out.  Having a 20mph limit outside a school at 10am is utterly pointless in my view


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

Valentino said:



			The police normally allow 79mph then do you (so I'm led to believe). Even so if your speedo shoes 83 and you get done then you can't blame anyone but yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not blaming anyone, the speed limit is 70mph so you can get done by the police at 71mph, the speed cameras however are calibrated at 79mph to allow for dodgy speedos (not the swimming kind!) I was going too fast.

My post was out of frustration pertaining to just how ridiculous some of the limits are, ESPECIALLY AT NIGHT ON A MOTORWAY, 40mph isn't clever when there's no cameras and people are going past you at 80mph. 10% of accidents are caused thru tiredness, it only takes one person slow to react that they are closing on you a bit fast to cause a crash.

When slowing to 30mph for a slip road it was only that I was aware that the lorry behind me was never going to slow down that avoided me potentially being killed.... on a road with only two vehicles on it at the time.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm surprised Health and Safety let us drive at all.

So James, what you're saying is the guys who type those messages that appear on the signs on the motorways should monitor the situations more frequently and change them accordingly?
So if the fog has lifted, lift the speed restriction, or if the road workers have gone home for the night, lift the restriction? etc


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

bobmac said:



			So James, what you're saying is the guys who type those messages that appear on the signs on the motorways should monitor the situations more frequently and change them accordingly?
		
Click to expand...

There shouldn't be one for a "Queue Ahead" at 1am on an empty motorway Bob...... You tell me if that's right?





I would expect to be slowed where there are people working or where people _have_ been working.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 11, 2013)

bobmac said:



			I'm surprised Health and Safety let us drive at all.

So James, what you're saying is the guys who type those messages that appear on the signs on the motorways should monitor the situations more frequently and change them accordingly?
So if the fog has lifted, lift the speed restriction, or if the road workers have gone home for the night, lift the restriction? etc
		
Click to expand...

I'd go with that.

Got done for doing 90 K/h in a 50 temporary , 10 at night, dual carriage way no other traffic and had passed line marking team 2 k back . Had .5 of a K to go when he pulled me up. $400 fine and 6 demerits ( allowed 12 in 2 years ) Did the crime and paid the time, well fine actually.


----------



## Wildrover (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what he's being saying from the beginning Bob.

Everybody gets hung up on speed but there is such as thing as driving too slowly in my book. For example a long stretch of dual carriageway with a 40mph limit, you are driving so slowly on a road that is clearly capable of a higher limit that you start to lose concentration and mistakes can creep in. Also, the slower the speed limits get, the more time you spend looking at your speedo to ensure you aren't pounced on by a camera or mobile van, and you spend less time looking at the road.

Another point is the over reliance on cameras, the problem there is they only detect speed, not dangerous driving. You can drive through a camera a few mph over and get zapped, and somebody else could go through on the under the limit whilst smoking, eating, changing a cd and with a phone clamped to his ear, who presents the greater risk to himself and other road users?


----------



## bigslice (Feb 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			The 70mph speed limit was introduced for various reasons, many (many) years ago.
In the days it was introduced, most cars had drum brakes all round, had "iffy" handling and woeful performance. You needed a 2.0 car to hit 100mph so subsequently 70mph was about at the limit for "most" cars. We all know that cars don't perform very well when they are at, or close to, their limit.
Nowadays, a little 1.0 car is capable of maintaining 70mph all day long, maybe 90 if pushed. Engines are more reliable, brakes certainly are. ABS is now fitted as standard to all cars, even the cheapest car made. There have been massive inroads in vehicle safety with multi airbags, fortunes spent on strengthening cars and making them handle better.
I agree that 30mph speed limits (maybe even lower around schools etc) are important and should not be ignored.
But maintaining the 70mph speed limit on motorways today is absolutely ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...



on top gear last night it said the 70mph on motorways was introduced after the ac cobra did 200 mph on it


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			There shouldn't be one for a "Queue Ahead" at 1am on an empty motorway Bob...... You tell me if that's right?
I would expect to be slowed where there are people working or where people _have_ been working.
		
Click to expand...

I'm agreeing with you.
Just wondering how much it would all cost to monitor these areas more often.
I guess when money is short, they err on the safe side.....
Better to have the 'queue ahead sign' on for too long than not long enough.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 11, 2013)

bigslice said:



			on top gear last night it said the 70mph on motorways was introduced after the ac cobra did 200 mph on it
		
Click to expand...

It was introduced in 1965 as a trial and made permanent law in 1967.
Bing is your friend


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 11, 2013)

Smiffy said:



			The 70mph speed limit was introduced for various reasons, many (many) years ago.
In the days it was introduced, most cars had drum brakes all round, had "iffy" handling and woeful performance. You needed a 2.0 car to hit 100mph so subsequently 70mph was about at the limit for "most" cars. We all know that cars don't perform very well when they are at, or close to, their limit.
Nowadays, a little 1.0 car is capable of maintaining 70mph all day long, maybe 90 if pushed. Engines are more reliable, brakes certainly are. ABS is now fitted as standard to all cars, even the cheapest car made. There have been massive inroads in vehicle safety with multi airbags, fortunes spent on strengthening cars and making them handle better.
I agree that 30mph speed limits (maybe even lower around schools etc) are important and should not be ignored.
But maintaining the 70mph speed limit on motorways today is absolutely ludicrous.
		
Click to expand...

There were, also, a lot fewer vehicles on the road so considerably less danger of tailgating and its related dangers. Plenty of cars less than 2 litre were capable of exceeding the 70 limit when introduced.
Also can't quite understand the relevance of referring to ABS as most people mistakenly believe it will stop their vehicle quicker whereas the opposite is often the case.
It will, however, enable the driver to continue steering whilst braking heavily.
Let's be honest; if the limit is increased to 80 (the speed that many of us currently drive at on motorways) most will then start driving at 90 and so on.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Let's be honest; if the limit is increased to 80 (the speed that many of us currently drive at on motorways) most will then start driving at 90 and so on.
		
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter if they increase it to 80mph on the M25 as you'll likely never get much above 20mph in the day time


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			It doesn't matter if they increase it to 80mph on the M25 as you'll likely never get much above 20mph in the day time 

Click to expand...

Sounds very similar to the M42. Variable speed limits often displayed as 40 or 50 and I'm sat there saying "I wish!".


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			There shouldn't be one for a "Queue Ahead" at 1am on an empty motorway Bob...... You tell me if that's right?.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you James , firstly let me add i dont agree with speeding , i have 2 penalty points on my licence , i saw the van , looked at my speedo doing 92k in a 100k zone , happy days .. WRONG!!!! its an 80 you clutz , done & accepted ... 

Some people seem to have gotten sidetracked from the origional post tho , this is not a speeding or anti speeding post it was about the apropriteness [sp] of SPECIAL reduced limits , that are still in place when the reason they were implimented is no longer there ..

Guards over here are big on fog/driving lights over here & will pull you for driving with fogs on when there is no fog , will they accept there was fog 3 miles back & there could be fog 3 miles ahead so i will leave the light on .. no they wont .. 

there is a restricted school limit not far from me which is 50k (30mph) and reduces at morning & evening to flashing warning limit of 30k (18m)  i know personaly of people who have been done doing 75km in this limit at 3am in the morning (national secondary road with limit of 80k).. wheres the sence in that ?.. oh dont get me wrong , i know its posted up & i know its the law,  but the reason for the limit is the safety of the school children & teachers & parents droppin the children off , how is this relevant at 3am? but its just an end of month money trap & target solver .. 

Personaly i would always slow down , but i do see the point you were trying to make in your OP


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			There were, also, a lot fewer vehicles on the road so considerably less danger of tailgating and its related dangers. Plenty of cars less than 2 litre were capable of exceeding the 70 limit when introduced.
Also can't quite understand the relevance of referring to ABS as most people mistakenly believe it will stop their vehicle quicker whereas the opposite is often the case.
It will, however, enable the driver to continue steering whilst braking heavily.
Let's be honest; if the limit is increased to 80 (the speed that many of us currently drive at on motorways) most will then start driving at 90 and so on.
		
Click to expand...



I dont know your age Mickie but i was around in the mid 60's and the cars wern't MOT'd and most had defective tyres and were often driven by people who had had a drink, wipers were really poor as were car lights. There were very little speed controls as the police didn't have speed guns, cameras or the like. There were less motorways or dual carriageways and much less lighting on roads. Cars just broke down when water got into the distributor cap and plugs and brakes were nowhere as efficient as nowadays.

People still tailgated, speeded and were driven by idiots.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

Doon frae Troon said:



			James was worried that a professional driver in a lorry would rear end him and probably lose his job.
Get over, just looking for excuses.
		
Click to expand...

This is a picture of the slip road I had to come down at 30mph with a lorry on my jacksie....

I'm guessing this is one of those '*professional drivers*' you're referring to?


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I dont know your age Mickie but i was around in the mid 60's and the cars wern't MOT'd and most had defective tyres and were often driven by people who had had a drink, wipers were really poor as were car lights. There were very little speed controls as the police didn't have speed guns, cameras or the like. There were less motorways or dual carriageways and much less lighting on roads. Cars just broke down when water got into the distributor cap and plugs and brakes were nowhere as efficient as nowadays.

People still tailgated, speeded and were driven by idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Cars couldnt go as fast tho Chris & also they were made of metal , not plastic & carbon fibre . in the drive for speed & fuel effiency they made cars from lighter material and added airbags etc to make them "safer" also the whole world wasnt in such a hurry back then , everyone is rushing now , 

Be under no illusion Speed may not kill per say but it sure as heck  increases the chance of death.
& dont blame the car or cars , blame the idiot behind the wheel ..


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Some people seem to have gotten sidetracked from the origional post tho , this is not a speeding or anti speeding post it was about the apropriteness [sp] of SPECIAL reduced limits , that are still in place when the reason they were implimented is no longer there ..
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. It has crossed my mind to put my hazards on in future when abiding by any speed limits, or put a sign on the back of my car saying "Stay back - I *WILL* be following the speed limit" although I doubt someone smashing into the back of my car on the motorway will have time to read it!!!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 11, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



*Guards over here are big on fog/driving lights over here & will pull you for driving with fogs on when there is no fog *, will they accept there was fog 3 miles back & there could be fog 3 miles ahead so i will leave the light on .. no they wont ..
		
Click to expand...

this part even in this country I never understand, surely its better to be seen more clearly as opposed to less clearly? fog lights low down dont blind or distract, you def notice the other car but why is that a bad thing?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 11, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Cars couldnt go as fast tho Chris & also they were made of metal , not plastic & carbon fibre . in the drive for speed & fuel effiency they made cars from lighter material and added airbags etc to make them "safer" also the whole world wasnt in such a hurry back then , everyone is rushing now , 

Be under no illusion Speed may not kill per say but it sure as heck  increases the chance of death.
& dont blame the car or cars , blame the idiot behind the wheel ..
		
Click to expand...


But then no one wore seat belts. I had a 1500cc Cortina in the very early 1970's that had a top speed that wouldn't be shabby today, although the acceleration wasnt special. I am not sure that the world where I lived was not in a hurry, I remember the 60's as an era where everything changed every day!


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

Just read a thread on Pepipoo.... can't help but feel for some people.....




			I was travelling on the M80 Westbound at 50mph (Speed Limit), I joined the M8 at J14 and began to increase speed to 70mph as I assumed (incorrectly) that the limit had increased to the national limit on joining the new motorway. I had increased speed to 63mph when I noticed a sign saying 50mph, at this time I reduced to 50mph using my cruise control remained at 50mph. It was at this point I noticed a police vehicle behind me and didn't think anything of it, they followed me (continuing at 50mph cruise control) until I was stopped between J18 and J19.

I have been given a Notice of Conditional Offer of Fixed Penalty (3 points and Â£60) for 'Driving at 64MPH on a 50MPH speed limit M8 Westbound J14-J15'

Now, I know I did wrong and the ticket is correct but I was wondering how I would stand if I provide mitigation considering that I made the correction on seeing the limit sign. The officers who charged me did agree with me when I was in the back of their car that I had reduced to 50mph for a considerable time and i was not driving dangerously or recklessly. I believe I had only momentarily inadvertently gone beyond the speed limit but made the necessary correction upon realising my mistake.
		
Click to expand...





			I very much doubt you will be able to mitigate the fine to below Â£60. The points are obligatory unless there exist special reasons not to endorse and your mitigation doesn't even come close.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			"Stay back - I *WILL* be following the speed limit" although I doubt someone smashing into the back of my car on the motorway will have time to read it!!! 

Click to expand...

I am probably more cautious than most, I generally drive between 26 and 29 in a 30. I ALWAYS have a huge queue backing up behind me, even when doing just under 30. The same goes for 40, 50 and NSL zones when on single carriage roads.

I need one of those signs I think!


----------



## MetalMickie (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I dont know your age Mickie but i was around in the mid 60's and the cars wern't MOT'd and most had defective tyres and were often driven by people who had had a drink, wipers were really poor as were car lights. There were very little speed controls as the police didn't have speed guns, cameras or the like. There were less motorways or dual carriageways and much less lighting on roads. Cars just broke down when water got into the distributor cap and plugs and brakes were nowhere as efficient as nowadays.

People still tailgated, speeded and were driven by idiots.
		
Click to expand...

I too was around in the mid 60's although on a motor-bike rather than in a car. Your recollection is different to mine if you are making sweeping generalisations about tyre condition and brakes. Also speed guns were in use and tailgating was rarely seen as it was generally unnecessary.
One of the greatest dangers these days is the cocoon effect with drivers sat snugly in their "hermetically sealed" boxes believing they are indestructible. Last night the King Clown,otherwise known as J Clarkson, felt it necessary to explain the difference between understeer associated with front wheel drive vehicles & oversteer commonly experienced with rear wheel drive.
I don't think that would have been necessary 40 or 50 years ago when most came to car driving with at least some experience of two wheels.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Just read a thread on Pepipoo.... can't help but feel for some people.....
		
Click to expand...

the same happened to me when coming off the M80 [which had roadworks and a 40 limit ] onto the M73 with no roadworks . I was stopped by the cops who i knew were behind me,   then done me for driving at 60  they informed me that the 40 limit was  still inforce up till i passed the first 70 mph sign a mile or so futher on . My first speeding offence since 1973. Guilty guv.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			I'm guessing this is one of those '*professional drivers*' you're referring to?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. They are all brilliant. 
Coming down the M25 one day, wife and two kids in the back of the car, Liddy was in a baby seat then it was that long ago. Caught in heavy traffic round by Heathrow, all doing about 40-45mph  bloke driving an artic was literally 3 or 4 inches from my back bumper. I tried to get him to pull back a bit but he wasn't having any of. He must have been able to see the kids in the back of the car, but he just stayed there for about 3 miles or more until I could get into another lane to get away from him. Total professional he was. God knows what would have happened to the kids if I'd had to slam my anchors on, because there is no way he was stopping.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 11, 2013)

I got done at 6am on a Saturday morning on the M62 a few years ago. Pretty much exactly the same as the original post here. Ended up flashing me at 58 in a 50. I was the only car on a three laned motorway with no workforce or cones, just one sign on the side of thr road.

Got away with Â£80 and the speed awareness course rather than the points but still took the michael! Especially for a poor student!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			There shouldn't be one for a "Queue Ahead" at 1am on an empty motorway
		
Click to expand...

Empty where you were but not necessarily a mile ahead. If tbere was a queue, at 83 you'd be up o to it in just over half a minute. I've been in jams at 1am before..


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Empty where you were but not necessarily a mile ahead. If tbere was a queue, at 83 you'd be up o to it in just over half a minute. I've been in jams at 1am before..
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, if I'd seen tail lights I expect I would have stopped rather than plough straight into the back of any traffic jam


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 11, 2013)

DarthVega said:



			this part even in this country I never understand, surely its better to be seen more clearly as opposed to less clearly? fog lights low down dont blind or distract, you def notice the other car but why is that a bad thing?

Click to expand...

Front fog lights maybe not - though that's debateable - but rear fog lights are a right pain in the ... eyes!

These and the idiots in the overtaking lanes not moving to the unoccupied left lanes are my biggest road gripe!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed, if I'd seen tail lights I expect I would have stopped rather than plough straight into the back of any traffic jam 

Click to expand...

Well I wouldn't put it past you........:ears::thup::thup:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 11, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Well I wouldn't put it past you........:ears::thup::thup:
		
Click to expand...

I might be a crap DRIVER but I'm not going to STACK it full TILT into the back of a traffic jam...


....into the woods perhaps!!!


----------



## Slime (Feb 11, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Indeed. It has crossed my mind to put my hazards on in future when abiding by any speed limits, or put a sign on the back of my car saying *"Stay back - I WILL be following the speed limit"* although I doubt someone smashing into the back of my car on the motorway will have time to read it!!! 

Click to expand...

Well, you'd better makes sure it's in several East European languages then!

*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Feb 11, 2013)

Slime said:



			Well, you'd better makes sure it's in several East European languages then!

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

That would be racist:

The Pakistanis, Indians, Somalians, Rumanians and Bulgarians wouldn't understand it.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 12, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			These and the idiots in the overtaking lanes not moving to the unoccupied left lanes are my biggest road gripe!
		
Click to expand...

Same here, I was doing near 500 motorway miles a month last year and I saw hundreds of them!

Also people not using their mirrors, like the TWO idiots recently who both tried to overtake me as I pulled over to let an ambulance past! How can anyone be so "in a bubble" as to not think why I might be slowing down, pulling over and indicating like that? Both times I had planned ahead to give it space and they go and block the ambulance!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 12, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			... I was doing near *500 motorway miles a month* ....
		
Click to expand...

Amateur!

80+ miles each way, primarily Motorway for 5 years a while ago. Small diversion for Golf on way home of course!


----------



## JustOne (Mar 22, 2013)

#BUMP#


I've heard nothing.... so I must've been under the speed limit :mmm:





Happy days!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 22, 2013)

Or they read this thread and lost the will to live....:thup:


----------



## drawboy (Mar 22, 2013)

Does anyone know if those yellow gantry average speed camera's on motorways work? It seems to me that artic lorries know something I do not, especially when they bomb past me doing 65 in a 50 zone. If they work then surely they would lose their license in a single journey.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 30, 2015)

God help me but I spent a day driving around London's arterial motorway network recently. First off to Dartford via the M4 & M25 and all going well until I get just past Heathrow on the M25. Gantry lights come on and the variable speed restrictions start. Gantry #1 shows 60mph, next shows 50mph and then next 40mph - all as one might expect. There then follows a _guess the next limit _session that kept me on my toes, as they seemed to go between 60 - 40 - all clear- 50 etc. etc with no obvious rhyme or reason and remained on when any congestion, which by the way was very minimal, was long cleared. 

Who sets these limits when restrictions are in place? Are they monitored on CCTV from a central control room somewhere and then relevant speed selected accordingly? Or do sensors pick up the average speed? The cynic in me wonders are they simply trying to catch people out? It's always the same on the M42 round Brum. They have them on at 60 nearly always no matter what.

Later I'm coming back round again and I hit the M25 stretch near to Clackett Lane, the so-called _smart motorway s_ection. One of the matrix signs lights up with the limit of 50 circled red (mandatory compliance). I drop to the limit and next one then shows 40 and additionally indicates, with a red X and a lane blocked icon, that the slow lane is banjaxed in some way. 

Those of us driving for a living will probably be aware that they are pushing the fact (quite heavily on matrix signs and at motorway services toilets currently) that to continue in a lane designated with a red X is dangerous and also against the law. 

So I immediately move into lane two only to notice that in my rear-view mirror there is a 40-foot HGV about 2 inches from my rear bumper. Although intimidated I refuse to pull into the slow lane and am then treated to his air-horn and much light flashing before *he *pulls into the slow lane and undertakes me!! Various other drivers in a variety of vehicles do the same at what I would estimate are speeds of between 60-70mph.

I am sick to death of having to endure this kind of moronic behaviour from other motorists. There seems to be no shortage of camera-vans, or patrol officers with radar guns all too happy to pinch people doing 33in a 30 limit (which I never do because I need my licence for work). Why are they never on had to nick people that deserve to be nicked for far more serious misdemeanours?

I drive around 35-40,000 business miles per year always at the speed limit (honestly!). I find it extremely hard to do this and would estimate that I am within a very small minority who do so. I have become almost phobic about complying with the millions of restrictions I must encounter in any given year. Probably the hardest of the lot is keeping to 30 in a built up area. The amount of Vs I've been flicked and non-highway code hand signals shown to me is colossal. I used to love this bit of my job (driving) but can honestly say that I never had to drive another mile for business then I'd be delighted. 

I think that nowadays there are so many signs and instructions to comply with that we all spend a dangerous amount of time watching our speedos and not enough time with our eyes on the road. And don't start me on the "cameras are cash-cows debate"or I might just explode.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 30, 2015)

Thing that really bugs me are warning gantry signs telling you to slow down, so you slow down, traffic is light and you pass the area with the problem only to realize that there is no problem, or the problem it related to cleared hours ago.

Its like crying Wolf, people start to ignore these signs, and that is dangerous because the one time they do really need to heed the warning, they are still bombing along.
Its time that these signs were kept up to date and only on for as long as necessary


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 30, 2015)

Glad it is not only me that obeys the speed limit.
I have thought on many occasions I was on my own.

Anyone harassing me gets a quick scoosh of my fog lights, that seems to work a treat.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 30, 2015)

Dash cam and forward aggressive lorry driving to employers that stop the air horn and bully jonnyD.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm sure that a lot of the matrix signs on the M25 and M20 are purely money generators. They are on when the road is pretty clear, they slow you down to speeds as slow as 40 mph then back to 60 and then within a short space they go down to 40mph - I'm sure that they rely on motorists getting fed up and not taking the speeds seriously and then WALLOP a ticket!


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh give me back my lovely british motorways, these California highways will be the death of me. I'll quite happily obey every ridiculous road sign and speed limit.


----------

